# Accès SMB HS



## StéphanH (15 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

‘depuis le passage en iOS 15.2, impossible de me connecter à distance à mon NAS Synology depuis l’App Fichiers en SMB.
Pareil chez vous ?
Il y a un nouveau port à ouvrir ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2021)

Vérifier quelle est la version de SMB autorisée sur le NAS.


----------



## StéphanH (15 Décembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Vérifier quelle est la version de SMB autorisée sur le NAS.


Merci. 
SMB 1, 2 et 3 sont autorisés. 
cela fonctionnait en 15.1. 
Le comportement est le même sur 218+ et 718+


----------



## daffyb (15 Décembre 2021)

StéphanH a dit:


> Merci.
> SMB 1, 2 et 3 sont autorisés.
> cela fonctionnait en 15.1.
> Le comportement est le même sur 218+ et 718+


Pour des questions de sécurité tu peux déjà désactiver SMB1.
Sur le Synology, s'assurer que le pare-feu est correctement configuré. Désactive le pour commencer. Si le problème est résolu alors tu sais où chercher.


----------



## StéphanH (15 Décembre 2021)

merci. 
je testerai déjà ce soir en direct sur mon LAN. 
mais jai fait un test en IPV6 en ouvrant tous les ports et cela ne fonctionne pas.
Cela fonctionne chez toi ?


----------



## StéphanH (15 Décembre 2021)

Cela fonctionne de nouveau.
Il a suffit que je supprime et ressaisisse  le user et le mot de passe. Mais ce message d'erreur était quand même étrange ...
cela fonctionne en LAN comme en WAN.

Merci !


----------

